
Science and Health - lowenhertzs
I&#x27;m a 41-year-old man with no computer knowledge. 
But with a dream. A people of the many who are dead because technology made it useless. 
I imagine repopulating the rural world with a group of brains that manage to reverse the destruction of the environment while creating new technological eras. For the policy will only allow the world to advance if the baton of whoever makes them rich and as long as the earth is ravaged.
How could you learn to be a hadcker at 40?
The world is the one we allow it to be. 
Or is it better not to think?
======
zokdzoek
A hacker can create and modify hardware or software. For the software side,
you need to learn to program. For the hardware side, this is not limited to
computer. You can learn to grow food, trees. You can learn medecine, health...
You can learn to build a house, or green transportation. One advice : Begin
with a simple project you can build in less than 6 months.

